# World City Rebus #25



## debodun (Jul 25, 2021)

Guess the city suggested by the graphic:


----------



## Sunny (Jul 25, 2021)

Minneapolis!


----------



## debodun (Jul 25, 2021)

Need I say you're correct, Sunny?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 25, 2021)

Too easy!


----------

